# Any Of You Guys Know These English Brakes?



## thehugheseum (Feb 11, 2016)

please educate me gentlemen/ladies


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 12, 2016)

Philco. 30s/40s.


----------



## thehugheseum (Feb 12, 2016)

thanks


----------



## bairdco (Feb 15, 2016)

Those look like tools a sadistic victorian dentist would use.


----------



## runningbarre (Feb 23, 2016)

Ha! They kinda do!:eek:


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 27, 2016)

These are the Philco type add-on brakes. Their purpose is to be added to any bike that can take side-rim brakes. You clamp them onto the fork blades (for the front mount models, which these seem to be) and then you have rim brakes for that wheel. Pretty cool if you want add rim brakes that are period correct for a 1930s-40s bike.


----------

